

Ask HN: Geckoboard, AppointmentReminder and other recurring, how do you price? - riskish

I am working on a project that will be charging companies monthly if they decide to subscribe. It will be a hosted platform. I'm not sure how to price it at all, however. Any thoughts on this? Some corporations that use it will be large, some will be small. It's inventory related, so some will have larger inventory than others as well.
======
jeffepp
You should really think about your pricing. The cost of your app should
correlate to the value the user is receiving. It's always easier to lower your
price, start high and test.

If Large companies can use your app - please do not put a "ceiling" (i.e.
unlimited plan) on the price.

 _Remember, larger companies typically spend 10's of thousands (or more) on
software_

------
fla_steve
If you're selling to businesses then it really does come down to value. Most
businesses won't hesitate to pay much more than you might think is reasonable
IF the product offers a value that exceeds that cost. If there's real value to
your product then you should definitely start on the higher end of what you're
considering.

------
bricestacey
When Geckoboard launched, they had confusing per-device pricing. They changed
it a month later - so don't feel like you're limited to your initial offering.
Their changes ultimately made it cheaper overall - so start high and bring it
down as you receive feedback.

